# Steamed Mussels



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

The recent Tour de Lance brought back memories of paris and the mussels we had over there. They were awesome, and I have made them at home since and they turned out great. Here is the deal:

1 bag of mussels from the grocery store (2lbs)
2 cups (ish) white wine.
mucho garlic
1/2 stick butter
1 lemon sliced

In bottom of steamer pot, put wine, and chopped garlic. In basket put the mussels (rinsed and scrubbed) and scatter the lemon slices around on and between the mussels, squeezing them a little. Throw a little more chopped garlic on top of the mussels. Now steam them until the mussels pop open. Transfer the mussels to a big bowl for serving. Add the butter to the broth left in the steaming pot, and let it melt. Now you have a garlic, wine, butter, lemon, mussel sauce that is awesome. Pour the sauce over the mussels and serve with a loaf of crusty bread for lapping up the sauce as you eat the mussels. 

Delicious and Easy.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*mussels*

sounds good...i've got mussels in the freezer that i got really cheap at wal-mart  .....i was going to try them as bait


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

If they are frozen they were most likely already cooked. I have better luck with raw bait, but hey, give it a shot. If they are the cooked ones, pop them out of the shell and throw them in pasta sauce, or a cold pasta salad. MMM good!


----------

